
Show HN: HTTPalooza – Ruby's greatest HTTP clients on stage together - 100k
http://httpalooza.com
======
100k
We estimate the average Rails project includes 8 HTTP clients (plus Net::HTTP
in the standard library, of course). HTTPalooza makes it easy to use them all.

------
tehsven
the user browser saves me 20min/week

